# Excellent!!!!!!



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

My boy Gavin's hip xrays came back OFA EXCELLENT!!!!!


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

:groovy::groovy::groovy::happyboogie::happyboogie::happyboogie::happyboogie::happyboogie:


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

:happyboogie:a huge congrats!!


----------



## benjamin1 (May 9, 2011)

great good news


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Woohoo!!! That is great!!!


----------



## 24kgsd (Aug 26, 2005)

Congratulations Lorie!!!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

:congratulations:


----------



## 24kgsd (Aug 26, 2005)

*Lorie's Mr. OFA Excellent*


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congratulations!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

24kgsd said:


> Congratulations Lorie!!!


And congrats to Julie!!


----------



## LukasGSD (May 18, 2011)

Congrats! That is great news.


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Congrats! Of course they did...Gavin is perfect :wub:


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Gavin an i knew they would come back
rated "Excellent". i'm happy for you Gavin.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Thank you guys, and thank you for the picture Julie, I miss my boy so much, but of course, he is in the absolute best hands! But we are going to have quite the reunion!!!


----------



## 24kgsd (Aug 26, 2005)

LARHAGE said:


> Thank you guys, and thank you for the picture Julie, I miss my boy so much, but of course, he is in the absolute best hands! But we are going to have quite the reunion!!!


Thank you Lorie for those kind words. I certainly am having fun playing with Gavin. He charms everyone and loves being a lap dog.


jrm_6833 by 24kGSD, on Flickr


----------



## Discoetheque (Nov 2, 2011)

Awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

That is fantastic news!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

He is a handsome man!! Congrats on the excellent!!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Is Gavin heading to the USA Sieger Show in May?......would love to see you guys, Julie!


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

24kgsd said:


> Thank you Lorie for those kind words. I certainly am having fun playing with Gavin. He charms everyone and loves being a lap dog.
> 
> 
> jrm_6833 by 24kGSD, on Flickr


 

LOL, Gavin, always playing the room.


----------

